# What The 1% Doesn't Want You To Know



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2014)

Short discussion of the book Capital in the Twenty-First Century, for those interested, video...http://billmoyers.com/episode/what-the-1-dont-want-you-to-know-2/



> *BILL MOYERS:* This week on Moyers & Company, Nobel Laureate Paul Krugman of "The New York Times" on a revolutionary new book about wealth and democracy.*PAUL KRUGMAN:* Piketty is telling us that we are on the road not just to a highly unequal society, but to a society of an oligarchy. A society of inherited wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 28, 2014)

The movie Wall Street summarizes 'money' quite well actually. Money is neither created or destroyed it is transferred. Between the government and price gouging corporations yes the 1% could very well wind up with it all. Money is power. Power is accumulated or established over time.

But greed is good. Because without motivation other than threat most will wallow in a sea of mediocrity and/or poverty.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

The notion of the 1%ers is now well established in the nation's vocabulary thanks to Occupy Wall Street, but the movement seems to have ended. The prevailing mood in the country seems to be "I want to be a 1%er".


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2014)

Watching how the Income Inequality has been accelerating in this nation over the past few years, I think of the words Sean Connery spoke in the closing moments of the movie "Red October"....."Sometimes a little Revolution can be a healthy thing".  As our Middle Class continues to shrink, I often wonder how long it will be before the nation erupts.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 28, 2014)

Amazing how the few want to determine what success looks like for others, so, they keep moving the bar and making even what was considered average normal things many could afford unattainable till the normal everyday hard worker can no longer survive and therefore see what once looked like success as now not doing your best but just getting by.  So many puppeteers and way too many puppets. I don't blame those folks that are moving towards living off the grid to some they seem weird, but, I'm starting to understand them more and more.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Pitchforks are selling out at farm supply stores...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> The notion of the 1%ers is now well established in the nation's vocabulary thanks to Occupy Wall Street, but the movement seems to have ended. The prevailing mood in the country seems to be "I want to be a 1%er".



Yeah... that seems to be the delusion many are operating under..    When the truth is the US has one of the lowest rate of upward mobility of 1st world counties.. Your chances now of moving up social or monetary class is very slim.    If you are born poor... you will likely stay that way.   The GOP and the Top 1% have done a wonderful job of selling this bag of BS to people...   "Just vote for us and YOU TOO can be rich one day!!  We will see that wealth trickles down"   Well that hasn't worked in 30 years of Reganomics.. yet people continue to fall for it.   The top 1% have bought and paid for politicians that will see to it only THEIR interests are met.  In otherwords...  they AIN'T gonna give you a piece of the pie.. they want it all. 

As Elizabeth Warren has said... "The game is rigged"


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2014)

Virtually every chart/statistic, etc., shows the widening gap between the rich and poor.  Our Middle Class is sustaining itself more and more by personal debt.  Fewer Seniors are able to save enough for a decent retirement.  History shows that when the Middle Class reaches a breaking point, nations begin to collapse.  The U.S., in many ways, is paralleling the path that brought the Roman Empire to its knees.  About the Only positive thing that can be said about current events is that we are in better shape than most nations.  Global Corporations, and billionaires, are screwing things up for the entire world.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 29, 2014)

In some respects the US is becoming one big tourist town complete with all the money in the desired locations to live like the beach, water front, high rises etc and illegals doing many tasks and living out of sight. When the lines between the haves and have nots are clearly defined and not blurred there is trouble coming. 

S


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2014)

There will Certainly be some major chaotic times ahead if this Disparity of Wealth continues to grow.  At the rate things are going, it won't be many decades down the road before society consists of the "Royalty" and the "Serfs".  The only question is...how much Crap will the Serfs be willing to take before they go to battle against the Royalty.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2014)

Don M. said:


> There will Certainly be some major chaotic times ahead if this Disparity of Wealth continues to grow.  At the rate things are going, it won't be many decades down the road before society consists of the "Royalty" and the "Serfs".  The only question is...how much Crap will the Serfs be willing to take before they go to battle against the Royalty.



What KIND of "battle" do you think it will be?  Will it be actual physical fighting?  Will the Have Nots storm the mansions of the rich? Only to be cannon fodder for the Military industrial complex, (controlled by the Wealthy)  who will mow us down like little ants?    OR.. will we get to work and redesign our government to STOP this insane direction we are going in?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2014)

Who knows what kind of social upheaval will occur in the future.  However, if the events taking place in other nations where the people have risen up against a corrupted government, it will NOT be pretty.  

Way back in the 1960's, there was a gathering in Switzerland of several Futurists, Academics, and such, that brainstormed about the future.  In the paper they released, they predicted that the latter half of this century would be a real mess.  They correctly predicted the huge increase in global populations, the increase in global poverty, and even suggested changes in our environment that are today discussed under the topics of Climate Change and Global Warming.  Their conclusion was that mankind is headed for a Perfect Storm between the Haves and Have Not's.  It will not be a battle between nations, per se, but will come down to whether the Haves run out of bullets, before the Have Not's run out of bodies.  It the Haves win, the substantially reduced population will come together under One Global Government, and mankind will begin a serious reach for the stars.  If the Have Not's win, humanity will return to the Dark Ages.  

While this all sounds like wild eyed Science Fiction, today, it is not that far fetched when looking at the way people are screwing up everything they touch.  Personally, I'm glad I won't be around in another 50+ years, but I am increasingly concerned about what kind of future my grandkids and beyond will inherit.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Who knows what kind of social upheaval will occur in the future.  However, if the events taking place in other nations where the people have risen up against a corrupted government, it will NOT be pretty.
> 
> Way back in the 1960's, there was a gathering in Switzerland of several Futurists, Academics, and such, that brainstormed about the future.  In the paper they released, they predicted that the latter half of this century would be a real mess.  They correctly predicted the huge increase in global populations, the increase in global poverty, and even suggested changes in our environment that are today discussed under the topics of Climate Change and Global Warming.  Their conclusion was that mankind is headed for a Perfect Storm between the Haves and Have Not's.  It will not be a battle between nations, per se, but will come down to whether the Haves run out of bullets, before the Have Not's run out of bodies.  It the Haves win, the substantially reduced population will come together under One Global Government, and mankind will begin a serious reach for the stars.  If the Have Not's win, humanity will return to the Dark Ages.
> 
> While this all sounds like wild eyed Science Fiction, today, it is not that far fetched when looking at the way people are screwing up everything they touch.  Personally, I'm glad I won't be around in another 50+ years, but I am increasingly concerned about what kind of future my grandkids and beyond will inherit.



that's just darn depressing.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2014)

Old money and cunningest of the newer are too smart to let complete anarchy destroy what they've built; they will of course sacrifice many of the new money makers to appease.  There will come a point where they will let things come to a complete standstill and then sprinkle bits of crackers and cheese over land for the minions to all it will look like chunks of butter, all will be well with the people again and we'll get back on the wheel till the next time.   Fear not they need us little people to keep them in pork bellies. 

We won't ever get it right, how many lands have been reestablished to only lead to itself the same caos, the same greed, same one upmanship.  The sociopaths of the world won't allow for peace on earth and not enough people are smart enough nor have the character to see to it the world serves all for the better.  So like any good soap opera, it will be rinse and repeat; As the world turns.  Call me a pessimist, or as some might be thinking a loon, but,  personally I prefer realist.  

As far as overpopulation, it will be taken care of with a single bug or two more than likely.

Then again, all the Rich folk might be setting up their new digs elsewhere as we rant.  It'll be every man woman and child for themselves and see what rises from the ashes.  Yeah that's the ticket.  BTW, I've never cared much for the Mad Max movies, but the newest one coming out, looks pretty good.    

Lets all go see it to get some ideas. No i'm not serious.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Who knows what kind of social upheaval will occur in the future.  However, if the events taking place in other nations where the people have risen up against a corrupted government, it will NOT be pretty.
> 
> Way back in the 1960's, there was a gathering in Switzerland of several Futurists, Academics, and such, that brainstormed about the future.  In the paper they released, they predicted that the latter half of this century would be a real mess.  They correctly predicted the huge increase in global populations, the increase in global poverty, and even suggested changes in our environment that are today discussed under the topics of Climate Change and Global Warming.  Their conclusion was that mankind is headed for a Perfect Storm between the Haves and Have Not's.  It will not be a battle between nations, per se, but will come down to whether the Haves run out of bullets, before the Have Not's run out of bodies.  It the Haves win, the substantially reduced population will come together under One Global Government, and mankind will begin a serious reach for the stars.  If the Have Not's win, humanity will return to the Dark Ages.
> 
> While this all sounds like wild eyed Science Fiction, today, it is not that far fetched when looking at the way people are screwing up everything they touch.  Personally, I'm glad I won't be around in another 50+ years, but I am increasingly concerned about what kind of future my grandkids and beyond will inherit.



I like what you have to say Don because many of these same thoughts occur to me as I look back over history.  I'm sure someone will throw mud at me for being some sort of paranoia, or panic stricken person.  But I'm not, I'm surprisingly calm about what I see happening, and what I believe we are headed for, no wait, not headed for, we are there, but it ain't over til it's over.  

I've often compared the Roman Empire to the US.  And it's only logical that money as at the root of most of our problems (maybe all?)  I know when I had a little money, it was never enough, and it was never satisfying, I had to reach higher.  I'm no longer that way.  The best thing that has EVER happened to me is becoming "less fortunate" lets say, because poverty to me are those that live in countries where they haven't even anything to eat, or decent water to drink.

The only reason I might second-guess myself on thinking there could one day soon, be a revolt is that people do NOT stick together.  We are all divided on this or that.  I rarely see any humility, and everyone knows everything, but we can't all be right.  So only in that respect are we on the same page.  I also do not believe there is any way to stop it at this point.  It's like a train that's lost it's brakes, no way to stop but crash.

I have 3, little great nephews and nieces.  I saw photos of them playing with their new christmas toys.  What awaits them concerns me as well Don.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> What KIND of "battle" do you think it will be?  Will it be actual physical fighting?  Will the Have Nots storm the mansions of the rich? Only to be cannon fodder for the Military industrial complex, (controlled by the Wealthy)  who will mow us down like little ants?    OR.. will we get to work and redesign our government to STOP this insane direction we are going in?



I can't help but remember a guy named Harry Randal Truman.  He "knew" that St. Helens Volcano was not going to effect him, it was just all talk, from those bat crazy people you talk about QS.  It wouldn't hurt you to have some backup plan in case you're wrong, but then again, he did it his way.

Oh, and redesigning our government is about as easy as squelching a volcano at this point.


----------



## Lon (Dec 29, 2014)

Upward Economic & Social Mobility is dependent on education and unfortunately our population is not only un informed but under educated.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Old money and cunningest of the newer are too smart to let complete anarchy destroy what they've built;



How can we say they are too smart, what about Caeser or other "men/women" who thought they were God even?  I think lots of rich folks get in trouble because they hire "smart" people to work for them.  I've heard it said the rich are smart, smart enough to surround themselves with smart people, but what if they get some smarties that are smart enough to take over.

I'm just one of those that think some people aren't really good at learning from past/historical mistakes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lon said:


> Upward Economic & Social Mobility is dependent on education and unfortunately our population is not only un informed but under educated.



I think there is a lot of education to be had, even free at the library or online, but I for one am guilty of being so discouraged about things, I want to look the other way.  I'm trying hard to somehow become part of the solution in some way.  I've read about plenty of older folks accomplishing great things in later years.  Time will tell if I actually do anything.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2014)

Lon said:


> Upward Economic & Social Mobility is dependent on education and unfortunately our population is not only un informed but under educated.




And yet more and more cuts to education are being passed....  Schools privatized so only the wealthy can send their kids..  can you see part of a plan here?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2014)

"We are all divided on This and That"....BINGO!  Despots and dictators have learned, throughout history, that the secret to gaining power is "Divide and Conquer".  Here we have Liberals and Conservatives, Progressives, and Tea Party types, Red states and Blue States.  The vocal 5%'rs in all these Partisan factions garner 98% of the media attention, and spend most of their time vilifying and insulting their opposition, and the gullible among us believe all that crap.

Meanwhile, the professional politicians and the Power Brokers laugh their tails off, in private, and continue to feed these extremists more ammunition.  What we need is some serious house cleaning in Washington, that includes meaningful numbers of representatives from the Progressive, Libertarian, Green, and any other splinter group that is outside the domain of our traditional Two Party quagmire.

If we had a significant influx of fresh thinking that wasn't receiving millions of dollars every election from the Elite, we might stand a chance of regaining some control over our government.  The vast majority of our people are Moderate, and know that progress can only be made by reasonable adult discussion and compromise.  However, those ideals seem to go right over the heads of most of our politicians, and those who are their most vocal supporters. 

Over the holidays, we had all 4 generations together...the youngest being only 4 months old.  These little squirts are in for some rough times when they get to be our ages if we don't begin to take steps NOW to head off some of the nonsense our current leaders are doing.  I'm not wealthy enough to buy any politicians, but I can still Vote....and in the last 3 or 4 elections I have refused to vote for an Incumbent...with one exception....our lady Democratic Senator, Claire McCaskill.  Those who can only see the Party affiliation of a given candidate are missing the boat, and playing right into the hands of those who would dominate us all with their selfishness.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think, again, you are right on Don.  While we are all fighting amongst each other, we are the most vulnerable too.  Why can't "we the people" see that we are practically inviting trouble by not banning together.  How many of our disagreements are really that big a deal (yes, some are a big deal) but isn't saving our "United States" which aren't very damn United with the Red and Blue map, more important, then solving our differences like "truly" smart people?

I don't know, if we can't even do that on a supposedly, friendly social forum, what chance has the whole country got.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 29, 2014)

Now you're talking Denise.
"The people, united, will never be defeated" is not just an empty slogan 
but the people must unite over something important , such as a fair deal for all citizens.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't agree more, there must be compromise, give and take and government "for" the people (meaning all, not part of).  I don't know, this division I see gives me indigestion bad


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2014)

Our Leaders in Washington remind me of a couple of little children fighting over a toy....both shouting "Mine, Mine".  Politics is Supposed to be the Art of Compromise, but that concept seems to have flown right over their heads.  Well, if they can't, or won't, do the job they have been entrusted with, the best thing for the nation is to begin Firing them in substantial quantities.  Let them all join the Revolving Door to the Lobby firms on K Street, and lets get some fresh people in Congress who are more willing to pay attention to the general population. 

 It might take multiple election cycles to make a meaningful difference, but the sooner we get started, the better.  We might lose a couple of the really good politicians....if any really exist...but in the end we will all be better served if these people recognize that if they want to keep their cushy jobs, they are going to have to do something for the 99% to earn their keep.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Don M. said:


> Our Leaders in Washington remind me of a couple of little children fighting over a toy....both shouting "Mine, Mine".  Politics is Supposed to be the Art of Compromise, but that concept seems to have flown right over their heads.  Well, if they can't, or won't, do the job they have been entrusted with, the best thing for the nation is to begin Firing them in substantial quantities.  Let them all join the Revolving Door to the Lobby firms on K Street, and lets get some fresh people in Congress who are more willing to pay attention to the general population.  It might take multiple election cycles to make a meaningful difference, but the sooner we get started, the better.  We might lose a couple of the really good politicians....if any really exist...but in the end we will all be better served if these people recognize that if they want to keep their cushy jobs, they are going to have to do something for the 99% to earn their keep.



 I agreee with you..  However, the problem is the MONEY..   Even with our numbers, the 99% cannot begin to match the money thrown at elections like the large PACS,  the Koch brothers, and other special interest groups.    That money influences the majority of Americans who are too lazy to go beyone the 30 second sound bites of the political television ads to form their political opinions..   Also.. don't forget.. a huge chunk of the American electorate doesn't even get off their arses to go to the polls..  What can be done about that?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Why they don't bother to vote could be that they feel the system is rigged...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

We could send over a team of scrutineers to check the validity of your elections. 
They are very experienced. Most are school teachers and public servants so they come cheap.
 I'm sure they'd enjoy the holiday OS.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

No, not rigged in that way, but that the monied class gets what they want no matter who is elected...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, not rigged in that way, but that the monied class gets what they want no matter who is elected...




Doesn't that make a pretty strong case for overturning Citizen's United?  The only way to do that is through a Constitutional Amendment that would simply say, Corporations are not people, and money is not speech.  BUT that has to pass the House and Senate by 2/3rds I believe.. AND then has to be ratified by either 2/3rds. or 3/4ths of the State Legislatures.  Quite a task when the politicians ALL have their bread buttered by the Corporations and the Wealthy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not happening...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not happening...



Then I guess we have to shut up about the 1% and accept them as our betters..


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I agreee with you..  However, the problem is the MONEY..   Even with our numbers, the 99% cannot begin to match the money thrown at elections like the large PACS,  the Koch brothers, and other special interest groups.    That money influences the majority of Americans who are too lazy to go beyone the 30 second sound bites of the political television ads to form their political opinions..   Also.. don't forget.. a huge chunk of the American electorate doesn't even get off their arses to go to the polls..  What can be done about that?



That is EXACTLY what is going wrong in this country.  Big Money dictates who is selected for our candidates, and Big Money brainwashes our people with endless Attack Ads, such that we are invariably left with choosing between the Lesser of Two Evils at election time.  Nearly half the people get so fed up, and frustrated, that they don't even bother to vote....especially in the Mid-Terms.  We could learn some valuable lessons from some of the European nations, where there are multiple Parties, and substantial restrictions on the funding, etc., of campaigns.  As it stands here, we are jerked to the Left, one election, then shoved hard to the Right in the next.  This bouncing from extreme to extreme is slowly wearing our people down, to the point where we have less and less influence over our government.  

I cannot believe the Stupidity that allowed the passage of Citizens United.  We can only Hope that the bulk of our people soon wake up and demand that this Travesty is overturned....but we probably shouldn't hold our breath.  

If I were King, I would Outlaw ALL private donations to political campaigns, and instead, allocate a given sum of Federal or State funds to each candidate, and restrict the campaign season to no more than 4 or 5 months leading to election time.  We would all be far better served by paying a few dollars more Income Tax to fund these campaigns, than to allow the wealthy Special Interest a free reign to corrupt our entire process.  At the same time, I would put term limits on those serving in Congress...2 terms in the Senate, and perhaps 4 to 6 in the House.  The longer these clowns stay in office, the more worthless they become.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

:clap:  BRAVO!       I agree 100%


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

If you were king Don I think that you should just rule as an absolute monarch because its hard to see any other way to protect the governance from the corruption of special interest money.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> If you were king Don I think that you should just rule as an absolute monarch because its hard to see any other way to protect the governance from the corruption of special interest money.



You don't see any hope in overturning Citizens United either?


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

I can remember reading any number of articles suggesting that demographics would work against the Republican brand and sooner rather than later. I've given up on that kind of wishful thinking. Even as the old white male segment of the electorate dwindles the monied interests will find ways to rig elections in their favor. And the Supreme Court will help out.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> I can remember reading any number of articles suggesting that demographics would work against the Republican brand and sooner rather than later. I've given up on that kind of wishful thinking. Even as the old white male segment of the electorate dwindles the monied interests will find ways to rig elections in their favor. And the Supreme Court will help out.



Well... one thing to keep in mind is that demographic still count..  Despite all their money, the wealthy still only get one vote at the ballot box like the rest of us.  If the old white men die off.. and the younger folks stop listening to the propaganda.. we may have a chance.   Keeping a Democrat in the White House will help with the Supreme court.  Ginsburg cannot live forever.  Supreme court nominations are almost has important as having control of congress.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2014)

Don M. said:


> That is EXACTLY what is going wrong in this country.  Big Money dictates who is selected for our candidates, and Big Money brainwashes our people with endless Attack Ads, such that we are invariably left with choosing between the Lesser of Two Evils at election time.  Nearly half the people get so fed up, and frustrated, that they don't even bother to vote....especially in the Mid-Terms.  We could learn some valuable lessons from some of the European nations, where there are multiple Parties, and substantial restrictions on the funding, etc., of campaigns.  As it stands here, we are jerked to the Left, one election, then shoved hard to the Right in the next.  This bouncing from extreme to extreme is slowly wearing our people down, to the point where we have less and less influence over our government.
> 
> I cannot believe the Stupidity that allowed the passage of Citizens United.  *We can only Hope that the bulk of our people soon wake up and demand that this Travesty is overturned....but we probably shouldn't hold our breath.*
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, if you were King? Um excuser me, Lord Master.  LOL.  I'm not sure many of those political positions, we have, would matter if a King were in place, but, the rest of the statement, would be great if the people would vote and, the  courts could outlaw those political campaign contribution practices.



Josiah09 said:


> I can remember reading any number of articles suggesting that demographics would work against the Republican brand and sooner rather than later. I've given up on that kind of wishful thinking. Even as the old white male segment of the electorate dwindles the monied interests will find ways to rig elections in their favor. And the Supreme Court will help out.



So much truth to these statements.  Sad, but, so true.  Plus people are too easily swayed by those who pretend to have their best interest at heart; there's little genuine fact checking or understanding of the bigger picture in how the policies that people in these positions are going to affect them and those around them in totality in the long run.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I agreee with you..  However, the problem is the MONEY..   Even with our numbers, the 99% cannot begin to match the money thrown at elections like the large PACS,  the Koch brothers, and other special interest groups.    That money influences the majority of Americans who are too lazy to go beyone the 30 second sound bites of the political television ads to form their political opinions..   Also.. don't forget.. a huge chunk of the American electorate doesn't even get off their arses to go to the polls..  What can be done about that?



I agree about the money, but I'm an American that doesn't do TV.  I want to know more about what's really going on in this country though, so I have been using the little I gather myself online, plus the "average" Joe/Jane to help me out here.  I trust those average Americans way more than the guys in the stiff shirts (probably starch their underwears too).  You made a comment earlier, and that's another reason I can't handle too much info because it's damn depressing.  Mostly it's depressing to me when I know some joker is full of crap on the news or elsewhere, or when people start to fight.  This country will not survive if people don't come together.  I LOVE Don's statement.  If we are SO smart, why can't we get it together, and straighten our "employees" out instead of them running the company.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Don M. said:


> That is EXACTLY what is going wrong in this country.  Big Money dictates who is selected for our candidates, and Big Money brainwashes our people with endless Attack Ads, such that we are invariably left with choosing between the Lesser of Two Evils at election time.  Nearly half the people get so fed up, and frustrated, that they don't even bother to vote....especially in the Mid-Terms.  We could learn some valuable lessons from some of the European nations, where there are multiple Parties, and substantial restrictions on the funding, etc., of campaigns.  As it stands here, we are jerked to the Left, one election, then shoved hard to the Right in the next.  This bouncing from extreme to extreme is slowly wearing our people down, to the point where we have less and less influence over our government.
> 
> I cannot believe the Stupidity that allowed the passage of Citizens United.  We can only Hope that the bulk of our people soon wake up and demand that this Travesty is overturned....but we probably shouldn't hold our breath.
> 
> If I were King, I would Outlaw ALL private donations to political campaigns, and instead, allocate a given sum of Federal or State funds to each candidate, and restrict the campaign season to no more than 4 or 5 months leading to election time.  We would all be far better served by paying a few dollars more Income Tax to fund these campaigns, than to allow the wealthy Special Interest a free reign to corrupt our entire process.  At the same time, I would put term limits on those serving in Congress...2 terms in the Senate, and perhaps 4 to 6 in the House.  The longer these clowns stay in office, the more worthless they become.



I'm glad that this is an International forum as I've learned some things about the way other countries are.  Also, I think your plan above is excellent!  I don't know what that Citizens United is so I'm going to go look it up Thanks again Don


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

http://www.publicintegrity.org/2012/10/18/11527/citizens-united-decision-and-why-it-matters



> The _Citizens United_ ruling, released in January 2010, tossed out the corporate and union ban on making independent expenditures and financing electioneering communications. It gave corporations and unions the green light to spend unlimited sums on ads and other political tools, calling for the election or defeat of individual candidates.
> In a nutshell, the high court’s 5-4 decision said that it is OK for corporations and labor unions to spend as much as they want to convince people to vote for or against a candidate.
> The decision did not affect contributions. It is still illegal for companies and labor unions to give money directly to candidates for federal office. The court said that because these funds were not being spent in coordination with a campaign, they “do not give rise to corruption or the appearance of corruption.”
> 
> ...



So in essence, the Supreme court ruling says that Corporations are People... and can make campaign contributions... unlimited and anonymously..  Also that Money is speech... as the more money you have the more speech you have to be able to influence people and therefore the elections.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

A nice summary.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes, and that kind of takes away the average Joes "opportunity" to speak doesn't it.  I wish I had something smart to say because my piggy-bank is bulging at the seams.  I could back someone, any takers??


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> I can remember reading any number of articles suggesting that demographics would work against the Republican brand and sooner rather than later. I've given up on that kind of wishful thinking. Even as the old white male segment of the electorate dwindles the monied interests will find ways to rig elections in their favor. And the Supreme Court will help out.



There is a strange shift going on in our younger population...especially these "Millennials".  Recent polls seem to indicate that they are moving towards the Republican side of the fence.  They are disappointed with Obama, fed up with Congress, and not at all enthused about the ACA (Obamacare).  It would appear that they are far too consumed with Texting and Tweeting, instead of observing the world they are inheriting.  

http://legalinsurrection.com/2014/10/millennials-abandon-democratic-sinking-ship/


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

Don M. said:


> There is a strange shift going on in our younger population...especially these "Millennials".  Recent polls seem to indicate that they are moving towards the Republican side of the fence.  They are disappointed with Obama, fed up with Congress, and not at all enthused about the ACA (Obamacare).  It would appear that they are far too consumed with Texting and Tweeting, instead of observing the world they are inheriting.
> 
> http://legalinsurrection.com/2014/10/millennials-abandon-democratic-sinking-ship/



How much did you care about politics in your 20s or 30's..  ??


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Don's right imo, and I think it's more "what can we do to regain the younger folks respect".  Yes, we were all teens that mostly relied on our elders to do things right, but it's not a perfect world except that if we are still kickin, we do have an opportunity to change things.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> How much did you care about politics in your 20s or 30's..  ??



Perhaps I was unique, but I've always been interested in politics...especially after I spent some time in the military during that VietNam Crap.  I can only recall one election I missed....the company sent me out of town on short notice.
Most of the people I've associated with, over the years, also seemed to have a pretty active interest, and voted.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

I remember the kids in school that were so up on things as well, thanks for the reminder Don.  I admired them and also followed, or heard about their continuing efforts to stay involved.  I'm sure if they are living, they are still involved/informed, and "know what's going on"


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

The war in VietNam was certainly the event that got me involved in politics.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

I've always stressed, to our kids, and now grandkids, the need to pay attention to the news and events, and then, Vote.  The way I see it, if a person doesn't vote, they pretty much give up their right to complain...and I Love to complain.  I've nailed our Congress person a couple of times during a town hall meeting, and left her speechless, to some nice applause from the others in the audience.  I keep all my politicians e-mail addresses and phone numbers handy, and have no qualms about expressing my feelings to them.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Exactly, Don M. There's no point complaining that your elected representatives don't do what you want if you never actually let them know what you value. We are all taught to read and write and this is the first tool of democracy. 

I try not to overdo it, but I also write to my local MP and to various ministers up to and including the Prime Minister on issues that I think are of vital importance.
I do get responses which means that somewhere in their office someone is taking note. They say a written letter, as distinct from some online petition, is representative of the opinion of 100 other voters. Enough of them can make a politician sit up and take notice.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2014)

The Only time I get to see a politician is during one of these town hall meetings, so I always try to attend a couple of times a year, when they come to the area.  I know that any mailings or calls I make go to an "aide", but hopefully that staff member is tracking these comments for the politician, and creating a summary.  If these politicians only get communications from the Lobbyists, they will certainly "assume" that the rank and file are content.  I get a lot of e-mails from my reps, and I keep them in a separate folder, and have had a couple of opportunities to confront the politician with his/her own words.  That, Alone, can be Priceless.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

We had our last federal election in 2013. My MP was first elected three years before that and was standing for re-election. When he was canvassing in a local shopping centre I went up to him and introduced myself. He knew my name already and said "O, you're the one who gives me a hard time". He had been the beneficiary of my missives (missiles?) throughout his first term because I hoped that he was still malleable. I was wrong. He isn't, but at least he knows that his party's policies are not universally popular with his constituents.

He didn't get my vote.


----------

